# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Японские ученые изобрели краску для защиты беспроводных сетей

## ALEX(XX)

Японские ученые специальный вид краски, способный поглощать всевозможные беспроводные сигналы. Теперь пользователи, заботящиеся о безопасности своих компьютеров, могут блокировать доступ к домашним сетям извне, причем без использования различных средств программного шифрования. 
 Краска, содержащая механическую смесь закиси-окиси железа (окалины) или других окислов железа с порошком алюминия, резонирует на той же частоте, что Wi-Fi и другие радиоволны. При этом сигнал полностью поглощается - то есть он не может ни войти, ни выйти. 
    Изобретатели рекомендуют покрывать стены краской для повышения безопасности. Причем, как отмечают ученые, стоимость краски не велика - 10 фунтов стерлингов за килограмм или 16 долларов. Разработчики говорят, что им удалось создать быстрый и дешевый способ предотвращения несанкционированного доступа к беспроводным сетям. Сейчас многие компании инвестируют огромные средства в сложное программное обеспечение, которое к тому же не является 100% эффективным. 
    "В медицинских учреждениях можно без опасения передавать большие объемы данных с устройств, вроде эндоскопа, в память компьютера", - рассказывает в руководитель проекта Син-Ити Окоши. "Содержание краски оградит помещение от разного рода вредных электромагнитных излучений." По словам Окоши, также ведутся работы по созданию специального материала, который сможет поглощать волны на частоте более 200 ГГц, чтобы затем из него шить одежду для беременных женщин и маленьких детей". 
    Кроме того, краска может быть полезной для кинотеатров, блокируя телефонные вызовы во время показа фильмов и не нарушая идиллию просмотра. По словам Окоши, уже был получен заказ от одной американской компании, которая заинтересована в использовании подобной краски, им был послан первый образец. 
    Некоторые эксперты в области безопасности не видят в этом изобретении ничего нового. Марк Джексон, инженер по безопасности британского подразделения Cisco, говорит, что техника электромагнитного экранирования помещений применяется уже много лет. Краска не сможет защитить сеть от атак хакеров или других киберпреступников, а только заблокирует возможность прослушки. По словам Джексона, краска не является надежной моделью сетевой WiFi безопасности

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Чудны японские изобретатели, честное слово  :Smiley:  у меня дома стена имеет вид "кирпич" - "арматурная сетка" - "кирпич" - "арматурная сетка" - "кирпич", это почище краски на прядок. И тем не менее сигналы WiFi извне ловятся без проблем (хотя через такую стену им не пройти) - так как кроме стен есть еще окна и двери. Аналогично и тут - чтобы заэкранировать помещение, мало покрасить его стены - необходимо покрасить полы и потолки, металлизировать все стекла в окнах, рамы и двери. Экранировка окна - это уже сложная инженерная задача, это или закрытая наглухо ролета, или металлическая сетка во все окно....

----------


## Karlson

Олег, не внимательно читал...



> При этом сигнал полностью поглощается - то есть он не может ни войти, ни выйти.


то есть он из передатчика сразу в стену уходит.. весь...  :Wink:   :Smiley:   :Smiley:

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Я знаю, зачем японские ученые придумали эту краску! :Cheesy: 
Потому, что американские придумали вот это:



> Ученые из университета Юты изобрели систему, позволяющую определять движения людей через стены с помощью технологии беспроводной связи ZigBee. 
> Исследователи Джой Уилсон  и Нил Патвари с помощью модифицированного стандарта связи 802.15.4 смогли пронаблюдать то, что происходит за стеной - расположение предметов относительно друг друга и их движение в пространстве. Суть технологии заключается в измерении силы радиосигналов в точках сети. 
>     Если какой-то предмет перемещается в пространстве, сигналы немедленно реагируют на движение и изменяются. Изменения сигналов считывают при помощи нескольких приемников, а затем трансформируются в картинку по принципу радио-томографии. Таким образом, любое изменение в изучаемом пространстве (например, комнате) отображается на мониторах.
>    По словам разработчиков, технология работает пока не очень точно, погрешность при движении предметов составляет около метра. Исследователи планируют в будущем усовершенствовать систему. Данную технологию смогут использовать спецслужбы в чрезвычайных ситуациях: если необходимо установить наблюдение за происходящим в здании, к которому нет доступа.


http://www.securitylab.ru/news/386264.php
Им бы встретиться, испытать свои изобретения :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

> Олег, не внимательно читал...
> то есть он из передатчика сразу в стену уходит.. весь...


Минуя окна и двери? Покрашенная стена ведь не притягивает ничего - просто не дает проходить через себя по нормальному.

----------


## Torvic99

А какие то ученые давным давно изобрели краску типа "серебрянка", только тогда беспроводных сетей не было еще  :Smiley:

----------

